# pmac regenerative braking



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

muffildy said:


> I was wondering if anyone had some experience with how to get regenerative braking to work with a pmac motor.
> From what i understand:
> Pmac voltage is a constant based on the RPM
> So, if during regenerative braking the RPM produces a voltage lower than the battery voltage how do i save that energy? Does a sevcon or other controller convert this voltage to the correct voltage to recharge a battery pack or does no regeneration actually take place until the rpm is high enough?


With the proper controller they can regenerate over the entire speed range down to a very low speed, probably less than 100 RPM. The 3 phase bridge can boost voltage when power flows from the motor to the battery.


----------

